# 40 Marion Cellarst



## Steve_M (Jun 24, 2016)

Had my son design label. The door was picture I took while in Assisi. Need to increase font of the wine itself. 

Steve


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks good! Little more "real estate" for the print would be nice.


----------



## bkisel (Jun 24, 2016)

Very, very nice but much to sophisticated looking for any of the wine I make.


----------

